# ES Sway Bar End Link Bushings really fit



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

The Energy Suspension sway bar end link bushing kit really does fit on the B12 Sentra with just a slight modification. I only had to shave off the bottom 1/4" off each of 4 of the bushings. Just FYI, the kit I fit on was kit #9.8105RC ID 3/8" OD 1 1/8" OAL 3/4". With the bushings cut to about 1/2" OAL, they fit perfectly on the front sway bar end links, and are definitely much stiffer than stock. Behold, I present pics. . . just no dyno.









This is the kit package, and the modified bushings fit onto the end link. Good fit, eh?









And here is the original ES bushing vs. modified bushing, modified on the right.

If anything, I get to add 1 to my post count. I did get a set of those poly bushings from astreamk1 mainly for the D bushings. So props still go to him for that.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm running ES endlink bushings but I didnt have to cut them. They barely fit and they're black.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Definitely * something to remember for my '87 Pulsar! Thanks!


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Where can I get these?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Surprisingly, I got them at Autozone, in the rice section.



Popkorn said:


> I'm running ES endlink bushings but I didnt have to cut them. They barely fit and they're black.


They came with some washers, and if I didn't use the washers, I could barely thread the nut onto the end link. Weird, do you remember which model you got, and its OAL?


----------

